# How safe is TOR?



## Joey395

Can your IP address be tracked through it? For example, you're living in North Korea and make a forum post on a North Korean forum about some North Korean things that North Korean government finds offensive, can they track it and force your ISP to reveal them the identity of the owner of the said IP address?


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

TOR is a black box. It scramble everything that passes through it (simplification







) so your ISP cannot immediately tell what you are requesting.

But just to be on the safe side, don't do anything stupid







and you won't have any problems









If you are creating posts on terrorism and explosives and the like, then they WILL find you regardless of what counter measures you take. The government have access to software that end users like yourself cannot even begin to imagine so again, don't do anything silly


----------



## MooMoo

Yes, you can be tracked through it. But the tracking part isnt for everyday buddys.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

No you cannot, but it is also slow as hell.

@ MooMoo, how do you think you can be tracked through it?

http://www.torproject.org/overview.html.en
You go through a bunch of other pcs selected at random, good luck tracing that back


----------



## Joey395

Oh for Christ's sake, why does everything always have to do something with terrorism?!
It's just that I'm living in Finland, it's all fine and dandy, but once you download an illegal copy of RoboCop 2 one time too many you'll have overexcited police officers knocking on your door.


----------



## -iceblade^

if it's on the internet, it's not anonymous. especially not if you log in to a forum etc (for example, they could just get the IP of the place you registered at)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey395* 
Oh for Christ's sake, why does everything always have to do something with terrorism?!
It's just that I'm living in Finland, it's all fine and dandy, but once you download an illegal copy of RoboCop 2 one time too many you'll have overexcited police officers knocking on your door.

then don't download an illegal copy of Robocop 2???


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey395* 
Oh for Christ's sake, why does everything always have to do something with terrorism?!
It's just that I'm living in Finland, it's all fine and dandy, but once you download an illegal copy of RoboCop 2 one time too many you'll have overexcited police officers knocking on your door.

i wasn't implying anything by that









im just saying, if you're downloading games and movies, TOR will stop you getting tracked, but your downloads will be VERY slow


----------



## Tekgun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey395* 
Oh for Christ's sake, why does everything always have to do something with terrorism?!
It's just that I'm living in Finland, it's all fine and dandy, but once you download an illegal copy of RoboCop 2 one time too many you'll have overexcited police officers knocking on your door.

Probably because you mentioned North Korea and Tor in the same post


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 
No you cannot, but it is also slow as hell.

@ MooMoo, how do you think you can be tracked through it?

http://www.torproject.org/overview.html.en
You go through a bunch of other pcs selected at random, good luck tracing that back

This is just internet. Humans made it, not skynet. If they really want to catch you TOR dont help much.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
This is just internet. Humans made it, not skynet. If they really want to catch you TOR dont help much.

yes it does








Until some facts are found that it doesn't, TOR is unbreakable


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

it comes down to what you are doing and how serious it is


----------



## Joey395

Now I'm not talking about anything serious. If you look at normal internet use, how safe is TOR? And is TOR 100% bulletproof? And if it isn't, provide examples. Be constructive. And no, I'm not a North Korean terrorist tracking down James Bond.


----------



## Pillz Here

Joey, what are you so worried about?


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Normal everyday use? Yes


----------



## Joey395

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pillz Here* 
Joey, what are you so worried about?









I want to protect my, two terabyte collection of downloaded music and movies with finnish piracy laws changing.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey395* 
I want to protect my, two terabyte collection of downloaded music and movies with finnish piracy laws changing.

If you plan to download through tor, prepare for dialup speeds

Or even better, stop using torrents, there are better ways of obtaining files.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey395* 
I want to protect my, two terabyte collection of downloaded music and movies with finnish piracy laws changing.

do what NASA do to protect their data. Its called the 'Air Wall', where you have one hard drive with all your downloads on it and its separate from your main rig.

obviously it incurs higher costs, and NASA don't really use it to store downloaded music and movies







but the general idea is that the HDD with the data on it is disconnected from the internet, so no-one else can get access to it (except physically/in person)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Yes, tor is not 100% safe. Use some protocol encryption for your torrent downloads if you ISP monitors and filters them (most clients have this option). Of course, always download files you are legally allowed to.

Edit: You're in Finland anyway. Even if you end up in Jail it's not such a big deal.


----------



## Boyboyd

"If you are communicating sensitive information, you should use as much care as you would on the normal scary Internet — use HTTPS or other end-to-end encryption and authentication. "


----------



## scottsee

Tor just washes your IP, it dosen't encrypt your data. You need Janus for that.


----------



## ferhat

try to use a SOCKS proxy and connect to a VPN


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 
yes it does








Until some facts are found that it doesn't, TOR is unbreakable

TOR is breakable.

If someone owns enough of the exit nodes, they can examine enough unecrypted packets to reconstruct the data.

However, it is relatively safe because that would a lot of work..


----------



## grmnasasin0227

Tor is silly. Look at how it operates. You make your data "untrackable" by hopping through dozens of other people's machines on the way there and back. So...what happens when that random person is packet sniffing and they see that they're being used as a proxy? You just lost all anonymity and you are also subjecting yourself to having yourself compromised. You're trusting totally random PCs with keeping your own private. It's the biggest paradox computers have.


----------



## genji

Here is a good how to http://www.how-to-hide-ip.info/2009/...e-and-janusvm/ on hiding your ip. Also, you may want to look into a mac spoofer just in case (not sure what you're planning to do). Unfortunately you are never anonymous on the internet and there is always SOME way to track you down. If someone (not a regular person, but a government agency) wanted to track you down they would find you eventually.

You can hide your IP all you want, you can spoof your mac address and you might get away with a few things, but eventually you are going to screw up and do something that leads back to you personally. Like using Tor to log in to this website for example leaving behind the same IP you were using to do who knows what (but something you shouldn't have been doing in the first place). Just be careful but know you can get some anonymity out of Tor, but not the "ooooh i can do anything I want and get away with it" kind of anonymity.

Also, a useful link for people is http://yauba.com/ it's the world's first privacy safe real-time search engine. It's nice because you can search anything you want and they don't keep record of anything you search for on their servers. Also, if you want to say connect to google.com through yauba you can actually choose "visit anonymously" and it connects through their proxy server. It is a little bit slower, but worth it if you want that extra piece of mind you aren't being tracked. May the force be with you.


----------

